# I'll try and keep it brief, Compak K3 or the wild card!



## DTB1985 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello to all you lovely coffee people,

So my first post and also looking to get my first (proper) grinder to go with a Gaggia Classic. Have a budget and the Compak K3 Touch comes in just under it. Looks like a decent machine but I'm tempted by the Bezzera BB005. Doesn't seem to have made much noise in the UK but reviews of it here and abroad seem to be favourable. Whilst a smaller bur set it is conical with intrigues me (and my uneducated mind lol). I only want to do espresso as the 0ld grinder can do everything else. If you haven't seen it before heres a link:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bezzera-BB005-Timer-Espressomuhle-/252001048196?hash=item3aac6ed684

Not a looker but i like the honesty of the simple design. So what do people think and am I mad considering it? If so what do people think of the K3 Touch and any other options under £300 you'd recommend.

If you've made it this far thanks for reading (I know this type of question gets asked a lot) and I'd appreciate any advice you can give me.

DTB (James).


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

DTB1985 said:


> Hello to all you lovely coffee people,
> 
> So my first post and also looking to get my first (proper) grinder to go with a Gaggia Classic. Have a budget and the Compak K3 Touch comes in just under it. Looks like a decent machine but I'm tempted by the Bezzera BB005. Doesn't seem to have made much noise in the UK but reviews of it here and abroad seem to be favourable. Whilst a smaller bur set it is conical with intrigues me (and my uneducated mind lol). I only want to do espresso as the 0ld grinder can do everything else. If you haven't seen it before heres a link:
> 
> ...


Compak K3 touch is in a different league to the grinder you linked to.

Bezzera BB005 = total shite (and I'm being kind with this assesment)

Compak K3 Touch = very decent grinder for the money

If you want a new grinder, go for the K3.


----------



## DTB1985 (Aug 9, 2015)

Lol,

I had an inkling that might be the case. I appreciate the advice, I can get the K3 for around £260 all in which seems a good price. If you have any other suggestions I'm all ears but am more confident about the K3 so thanks (although looking forward to the classic forum fun of Bezzzera owners running to its defence although if its that bad in comparison that probably won't happen).

Might keep my eye on the for Sale area for a few weeks before I take the plunge and buy new, see if anything interesting comes up.

DTB.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't think there are many on here with said Bezzera grinder so don't expect an uprising! There is regular 'grinder wars' banter on here, "my burrs are bigger than your burrs" but not much in the Bezzera camp to my knowledge. And there are people on here who know an awful lot about grinders, such as Dave C and Coffee Chap. With very scant knowledge of it myself I suspect it might be comparable to the Iberital MC2 insofar as it's a very small conical for entry level money. That is a grinder that lots of people have had on here, and sold fairly shortly after! (I was one).


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

I can only comment on personal experience, went for Eureka Mignon in chrome. Completely satisfied with looks and performance.


----------



## DTB1985 (Aug 9, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> I don't think there are many on here with said Bezzera grinder so don't expect an uprising! There is regular 'grinder wars' banter on here, "my burrs are bigger than your burrs" but not much in the Bezzera camp to my knowledge. And there are people on here who know an awful lot about grinders, such as Dave C and Coffee Chap. With very scant knowledge of it myself I suspect it might be comparable to the Iberital MC2 insofar as it's a very small conical for entry level money. That is a grinder that lots of people have had on here, and sold fairly shortly after! (I was one).


To be fair I'd rather see a lot of people passionate about there product, shows they care and after spending a bit of time looking around the forum its nice to see a lot of experienced people giving there wisdom something I seldom see much of on other forums so I appreciate all the advice so far.

I think any grinder would be an improvement over what I have now. I spent a considerable amount of time researching the coffee machine down to a particular model year but got given the grinder as a birthday present. It was very nice of them and I really appreciate there effort but was mortifying when they brought it round and wanted me to try it out. I would say the consistency of what it produced was crushed sea salt!

Thanks again for the advice


----------



## DTB1985 (Aug 9, 2015)

This was the other one I was looking at and seriously considering. My only concerns where that at the moment I can get the Compak cheaper and from what (as a total beginner) I've read it suffers from a lot of clumping but then again I'm not sure the Compak will be much better. The Compak also has larger burs which I assume can't do any harm?

It is a hell of a looker. I'm sure it splits the crowd but I think its the best looking grinder in a number of price ranges.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The compak is so much better than that bezzera, it is also a beer grinders than the mignon


----------



## DTB1985 (Aug 9, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> The compak is so much better than that bezzera, it is also a beer grinders than the mignon


Not sure I need it to grind hops but I'll beer that in mind (sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## DTB1985 (Aug 9, 2015)

So after all the advice I have gone for the Compak K3 Touch. It finally arrived a few days ago and looks awesome.

Unfortunately I'm working late for another 9 days (not that I'm counting) so can't play with it







.

It came from Germany and got left at my neighbours in a massive box. Thought they might have sent an industrial model!

Interestingly they have been improving things with revisions as there are some notable things when comparing it to versions from older reviews such as better makings on the grind guide and removal of hooper lock (it often cracked the hooper).

Will post a pic of my setup when I get a mo in that section of the forum and again thanks for everyone's help.

DTB.


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/EUREKA-MIGNON-ARTICOLO-MCI-M220-COFFEE-GRINDER-FOR-ESPRESSO-/201365176284?hash=item2ee24cbfdc This would be a great bet


----------

